# 1 Year with 2 Budgie Troubles!



## iMinibudgie (Aug 1, 2017)

I have had one female and one male budgie for almost a year (1 yr on August 11) and am having trouble with bonding and training. For example, one of my birds named Zazu is constantly attacked by my other bird Flit. Zazu will listen to basic commands such as "step up" or "go in". (go in meaning go back into your cage) But Flit will refuse to go in and will only go in when she wants to. Zazu will continue follow Flit around even when she is attacking him. Both of them have also found a liking to chewing on the blind strings and I have to "chase" them off while constantly watch them. 
I have tried using millet to try and lure Flit back into her cage and she's too smart for that. I have also tried bonding with her but, she bites me instead.  I have also attempted to only let Zazu fly around but Flit just seemed very depressed and a Zazu would only leave if she was out.  I'm struggling to live with these two and am stuck on what I should try next. 
Confused and Stressed, 
iMinibudgie
(THESE ARE OLDER PICS OF THESE TWO CUTIES)

And yes, they're wings are fully grown


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

When one budgie is continually attacking/bullying the other, the two budgies need to separated into individual cages on a permanent basis. 
If you do not do so, the aggressive bird will end up severely injuring or killing the other.

Allowing the budgies to play with the blind strings is not advisable. 
Ingestion of the fibers from the strings can cause crop impaction to say nothing of the danger of one of the birds becoming strangled by the string or having it catch around part of the bird's body and severely injuring the bird.

By separating the two budgies, you can move one of the cages into a different room and begin working each budgie individually. 
Flit will get over what you perceive to be depression when she no longer sees Zazu nearby.
You may need to play music in both rooms where the birds are caged to help muffle any flock calling. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

